# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijngaarden (Kinderdijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijngaarden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Kinderdijk, Kinderdijk

Adres: Molenstraat 22, Kinderdijk


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijngaarden*

----------

